# Formules de pourcentages sur neooffice



## doc (1 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour

Je ne trouve pas la formule pour sur une colonne saisir un montant et sur deux autres colonnes calculer un pourcentage 
par exemple C2 80    qui me donnerais en F2 6% et en H2 94%
et ainsi de suite suite sans retaper ma formule pour une valeur differente à chaque cellule C   C3   C4  etc...

nb : j'avais trouvé ceci sur appleworks il y à quelquez années j'ai malheureusement jeté ce fichier et bref  suis dans la M...


merci à celui qui me donnera la formule magique


----------

